# Backdrop material



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I need suggestions on what to use as a backdrop for a shelf layout against the wall. I think I need some kind of quarter inch material that I can paint that will be attached to the existing wall.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You could use anything really from hardboard to foam sandwich board. You may need to paste paper on for painting. For doing this I suggest a solid glue stick as used in the office, there are several makes in stationers. If you use white wood glue it can pucker.

Why don't you do a collage of photos from the net? This site has some features you might find useful:http://www.allcgtextures.com/main.php you can download all although there is a monthly limit and you have to register.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I know someone listed a site to print banners from once, it was reasonable and looked nice. So, if you dont feel like painting, you can take a picture or scene and have it printed up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Try your hand at using chalk?
You make a mistake you just wipe it off or add to it.
This is done on a plywood wall in my dungeon. Not perfect but it is my first time trying something like this. It still needs more.
Chalk will work on most walls.
I don't like how the rock in front of my lake came out, I did not seal this so I might try to fix it.
I also moved the track closer to the wall, right now I have the rock piece that is in front of the brown chalk rock cut in half. 
I am going to make a plaster mountain with a tunnel to place in front of the brown wall rock, over the track, so you might not see it when I am done.

Just another option if you want to try, I could link some more help to get you started, to give you some ideals.

*What would you like to see in a backdrop?*


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. When I had a basement HO layout back in the 70's I painted directly on the unfinished part of the basement wall and glued in pictures from magazines. It worked OK but now I need a backdrop that I can paint on. I guess I can check out Home Depot & Lowes for hardboard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

Gramps said:


> I need suggestions on what to use as a backdrop for a shelf layout against the wall. I think I need some kind of quarter inch material that I can paint that will be attached to the existing wall.


I used 1/4" Masonite on my original railroad, and it has stood the test of time. It was installed in 1987. Painted right on it. A couple of spots will get repainted when I finish the scenery in a couple of other areas, but the finished sections have held up pretty well. Sky is simple latex sky blue and white painted directly on the masonite. Scenes are painted with cheap Liquitex artists acrylics, with the cheapest artists brushes I can find. 


















New part of the railroad, I used 1/2" foam board. Too thick for you, but I painted right on that too. Well, in this particular case, I had the best help a guy can find. 









Regards, 
GNNPNUT


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

gnnpnut said:


> New part of the railroad, I used 1/2" foam board. Too thick for you, but I painted right on that too. Well, in this particular case, I had the best help a guy can find.
> 
> Regards,
> GNNPNUT


Obviously a modern day Michelangelo.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It looks great, thanks.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Backdrop*

The backdrop for my shelf layout is painted directly on the wall. I do have some three dementional scenery too that the painted backdrop matches


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Backdrop*



Gramps said:


> I need suggestions on what to use as a backdrop for a shelf layout against the wall. I think I need some kind of quarter inch material that I can paint that will be attached to the existing wall.


 Gramps;

I have used both Masonite, and plastic. The plastic(actually fiberglass, I think) is flexible enough to allow curved sky. It has a beaded surface on one side and flat on the other. Both are sold at Home Depot in 4x8' sheets that I cut to size on a table saw. The plastic should be cut with a cheap fine tooth plywood blade. It is hard enough to dull the blade, and I toss the blade after cutting.
The photos show a piece of plastic, "curved sky" at the back of a module and some finished backdrops.

Regards;
Traction Fan


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Guys, thanks for some more good advice and good photos


----------

